# List tasks here for anxiety ladder!



## worship (Mar 11, 2008)

So I'm trying to make an anxiety ladder with tons of stuff to do so I can build my way up and tackle my negative thoughts one by one via CBT. The problem is, I'm having a hard time at thinking up these kind of ideas, so I'd appreciate help from you guys. I realise that everyone here will have differing negative thoughts so we will all be fearful of different things and for different reasons, but there will definitely be tasks that will be helpful.

Here is what I've got so far (in relative order from easiest to hardest):

Wear ‘different’ clothing in public.
Ask someone in a shop where an item is located.
Ask a stranger for the time.
Ask someone for a favor directly.
Prank call someone.
Cut someone’s conversation off to say something to them.
Go to a store and ask for change without purchasing anything.
Ask a stranger for directions.
Call up a business and ask about services they do not offer.
Give the wrong change on purpose when buying something and don’t give correct change until they mention it.
Smile at a stranger.
Say hello to a stranger.
Speak up in class, a meeting or a gathering.
Return goods to a store.
Pay a compliment to a shop assistant.
Throw a party.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

first of all create lots of different ladders instead of just one. each individual ladder should represent a specific fear. e.g people with social anxiety have lots of fears that range from being the centre of attention, public speaking, eating in public, rejection, critism , small talk etc....

so each ladder should be for just one catagory such as small talk or centre of attention etc.. . work on one ladder at a time doing only actions that deal with tht particular subject.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I need to make lists of challenges for CBT too. I really like the idea of making multiple lists for each specific fear. I hadn't thought of breaking it up like that.

Actually I haven't got much on my list anymore, I already completed some challenges. Mine included things like calling the hairdresser's to make an appointment (I hate using the phone), and making small talk with people in my class. I can't imagine myself doing any of the things worship listed except for the first two, especially the things that involve talking to strangers! I do need to be more creative though. I'll post if I have any ideas.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread is a good idae. When I got to the expousure part of my CBT book I basicallystopped since I couldn't think of anything


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

I've also started collecting some tasks which I try to do. Btw, there's a bunch in this thread. 
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=74185


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Go to any job interview.
Ask a guy/girl out in person.


----------

